# Buyer wants hedgie shipped to EUROPE!



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I got an email today from a buyer that wanted me to ship a hedgie to EUROPE. Can you imagine the expense involved with that? I can't help wondering, WHY they aren't buying from a breeder in Europe. I thought it was kinda weird, so I emailed GNARLY and here is her reply:

_Europe?! That's crazy. I'm pretty sure there are a few hedgehog breeders in Europe, I wonder why this person didn't contact them. She's such a pretty girl, there's intercontinental envy for her! HAHA. _

[attachment=0:3pgbvi76]DFM-Snickers.jpg[/attachment:3pgbvi76]


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

doesn't surprise me anymore. I get a message about 3-4 times a year asking if I can help ship hedgehogs to *insert country*. I've gotten them asking if I can give them a breeders name of who ships, or if I have any rescues I can ship. I tend to just ignore them anymore.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I get them all the time. Usually I just use the delete key. On occasion I answer and tell them I don't ship and don't know of anyone that would ship that far and that it's not in the hedgehogs best interest.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Nancy, I agree! Shipping a hedgie that far and putting it through quarantine for 30 days was my first thoughts. NO WAY! 

After I replied to the guy, it dawned on me that it was probably a 'phishing expedition' to acquire my email address.....because I realized that he simply asked about the shipping.....and NOTHING about her pedigree. I'll definitely hit the delete key from now on. It just shocked me at first, and threw me off guard.  

Thanks for the advice.

Pixie


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh God that picture is adorable.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, she is a beautiful hedgie......and FOR SALE, by the way.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

awwwww what a cute hedgie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

There are MANY MANY scams involving shipping overseas. Sometimes, its just to verify that the email address you posted was real so they can sell it or send you spam.. othertimes its a LOT more malicious

They end up telling you that they will pay you WAY more than that asking fee as a deposit. SO if you are asking $300.00 - they will say they will but $3000.00 on deposit, and you can keep that until the hedgie is shipped. They will then ask you for the balance back, which you will feel confident in doing because the money is inb your bank account... When the hedgie is on it's way, you send them a check for the difference - about $2500.00 knowing that you already have the full amount for the hedgie in your bank, so you feel like you did pretty well on this deal.. 

THIS IS WHERE THEY GET YOU! About a month later, your bank will come to you and tell you that the check was a fraud.. But why did it clear? Well, banks clear out of country checks, but its not OFFICIALLY cleared until they verify the bank that is overseas and the account on the check. SO even though that bank AND account number DID at one time exist, the owner closed it and put a stop payment on the check which means now you lost that $3000.00 check AND you already sent them a REAL check for $2500.00 OVERSEAS that you can not get back because their banking system is very different. 

So now you are minus $2500.00 and this guy has your bank account information so you have to close and reopen a new account//

Its a huge kinda well known scam and LOTS of people are trying it. Its really dangerous, and then you have a hedgie overseas that no one ever picks up or claims.


----------

